# just built a homemade duck boat blind = finished



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

sorry, gonna do it the easy way and add a link, it took forever to type up and to add pics... here it is, hopefully it works as good as it looks this fall!!

best of all, I can take it off in less than a couple minutes and go fishing!!

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopi ... 931#498931


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What are you gonna put the camo up?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

done with it now


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

It looks good. the only thing that could save alot of room is having the mounts towards the center of the boat and the frame would fold outward when folded down. just another idea. THis would save a lot of room


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

wtrfowlhunter said:


> It looks good. the only thing that could save alot of room is having the mounts towards the center of the boat and the frame would fold outward when folded down. just another idea. THis would save a lot of room


yea, I have seen those models, but didn't really like them. actually with this mount, once stood up, it leaves the inside with much more room. also you don't have to have a bar across the back where the motor is, thats a pain and a half, i couldn't deal with that. also, in the front, everytime you or the dog went to the front, you'd have more bars, this leaves it roomy, and can set it up in under 2 minutes, and take the whole thing off in about the same....


----------

